# You guys make me so jealous



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You guys make me so jealous with your new guns I decided I needed to buy a new one. I got me a S&W M&P15 MOE Midlength Magpul Rifle. Retails for about $1250. and I got it for a grand out the door. Pretty happy with my purchase. Now I have to get to the range to try her out.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Great choice! Now go buy 50 magazines for it and 2000 rounds of ammo. Can we expect a range report?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Just what we needed a well armed Bigfoot, jk, congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Great choice! Now go buy 50 magazines for it and 2000 rounds of ammo. Can we expect a range report?


Already working on the mags and ammo. Range report for sure.



Moonshinedave said:


> Just what we needed a well armed Bigfoot, jk, congrats on the new addition.


Thanks! All Squatches are learned in firearm safety. Thing is, we'll probably see you before you see us.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well done and enjoy.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

You know what I want? I want a revolver that shoots 7.62x39, I want to be able to blast a replicant on a dark street and down it one shot like Blade Runner. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sweet, nice score. Lets see the range report.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good going!!!! +1 on more ammo and mags!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The M&P 15 is a lovely weapon at any price, In my untrained hands I really like the super light weight and light trigger. My lady friend also loves it and can shoot it well. A great low priced reliable rifle that's easy to carry. great choice for a 5.56.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys make me so jealous with your new guns I decided I needed to buy a new one. I got me a S&W M&P15 MOE Midlength Magpul Rifle. Retails for about $1250. and I got it for a grand out the door. Pretty happy with my purchase. Now I have to get to the range to try her out.
> 
> View attachment 14910


A solid choice, On a random note I just ordered a Slide Fire stock for my AK






I hope that posts, if it doesn't google "slide fire" and watch the video's it looks like a bunch of fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yay Sasq!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys make me so jealous with your new guns I decided I needed to buy a new one. I got me a S&W M&P15 MOE Midlength Magpul Rifle. Retails for about $1250. and I got it for a grand out the door. Pretty happy with my purchase. Now I have to get to the range to try her out.
> 
> View attachment 14910


PMags at DSG Arms
D&H at PSA
NOW

That friggin' sewing machine probably likes PMags though


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> PMags at DCG
> D&H at PSA
> NOW
> 
> That friggin' sewing machine probably likes PMags though


Came with two PMags.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Am I the only one that still doesnt own one? I really need to purchase one of those new Modern Sporting Rifles


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Doc Holliday said:


> Am I the only one that still doesnt own one? I really need to purchase one of those new Modern Sporting Rifles


I would guess yes, but if you have a M1 or a M1A or a Mini 14 you are good.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice acquisition Squatch.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Squatch that is awesome! Nice grab. A gun nutter I know has been eye balling that very model and the ruger equivilant trying to decide where March's bonus pay will go. 

Glad i think guns are silly. You only need a sharp stick, anything else is just overkill. 

Im surprised an apeman wants a firearm to begin with. You could tear the arms off a man like snapping saplings.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nice grab!
Your new signature is cracking me up.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Well done Squatch!.wifey has the S&W sporter II.$649 & tax..it dosent look much different than the regular M&P 15.other than A-3 rear sights and a plain carbine handguard.came with magpul metal rear flips!,like yours.pic of hers below.

Are you out of Cal.yet?.hope yours is not the compliant model,does not look like one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Aw! Now you make me jealous. Haven't been able to bring myself to purchase a firearm since the gunsafe fell in the Mississippi, too traumatic!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys make me so jealous with your new guns I decided I needed to buy a new one. I got me a S&W M&P15 MOE Midlength Magpul Rifle. Retails for about $1250. and I got it for a grand out the door. Pretty happy with my purchase. Now I have to get to the range to try her out.
> 
> View attachment 14910


Ouch! You don't want that. I will be gracious and let you send it to me for $500.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice pickup. I love seeing freshly purchased evil black rifles


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice pick up sasquatch. I hope to make another purchase this summer. Looking forward to your feed back.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Squatch that is awesome! Nice grab. A gun nutter I know has been eye balling that very model and the ruger equivilant trying to decide where March's bonus pay will go.
> 
> Glad i think guns are silly. You only need a sharp stick, anything else is just overkill.
> 
> Im surprised an apeman wants a firearm to begin with. You could tear the arms off a man like snapping saplings.


I looked at the Ruger too. This is the Magpul co-op with S&W and was a better gun (imo).

Little known fact: I can and have torn limbs off of others but I am scared to death of squirrels. That's what the gun is for, squirrel protection.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I looked at the Ruger too. This is the Magpul co-op with S&W and was a better gun (imo).
> 
> Little known fact: I can and have torn limbs off of others but I am scared to death of squirrels. That's what the gun is for, squirrel protection.


Have to agree. Magpul dresses her up really nice.

Squirrels eh? I had you pegged as more of a spider squatch. Guess i lost that one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Leon said:


> You know what I want? I want a revolver that shoots 7.62x39, I want to be able to blast a replicant on a dark street and down it one shot like Blade Runner. Is that too much to ask?


Magnum Research makes a revolver that shoots .30/30 rounds... never seen one, but they say that the felt recoil isn't nearly as bad as you would expect.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Magnum Research makes a revolver that shoots .30/30 rounds... never seen one, but they say that the felt recoil isn't nearly as bad as you would expect.


Just saw that on the Magnum Research website; a 30-30 revolver. They also make a revolver in 45-70 as well as the usual suspects. Slippy like!
Magnum Research .45/70 Revolver, 10-inch Barrel - Style # BFR45-70, MRI Shop / Firearms

Magnum Research .30/30 Win Revolver, 7.5-inch Barrel - Style # BFR30-307, MRI Shop / Firearms


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Am I the only one that still doesnt own one? I really need to purchase one of those new Modern Sporting Rifles


I have ZERO S & W products

It wasn't because of Customer Service or reliability. Somebody just paid me more for them than I cared for them.There is a resale value to Smith & Wesson, the crap I bought after , not so much. But I built/assembled them

The M&P15 is a good carbine


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The only carbine gas I have is a registered 10.5" pistol , all other's are mid or rifle gas


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys make me so jealous with your new guns I decided I needed to buy a new one. I got me a S&W M&P15 MOE Midlength Magpul Rifle. Retails for about $1250. and I got it for a grand out the door. Pretty happy with my purchase. Now I have to get to the range to try her out.
> 
> View attachment 14910


Great snag on that. Down in certain parts of God's Country..you might be accused of being "luckier than a three peckered billy goat." Us who watched a bunch of BW Niven Movies back in the 50's would most likely say..."Good show old chap."


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Saquach,,,, now to make you jealous again.

I purchased my S&W M&P15 Sport with the standard carbine length gas system with only 1 mag on sale last year at Georgia Gun Store in Gainesville for $549.99. (pulled the receipt and checked).
There are 3 well stocked gun stores within 2 miles in Gainesville and they always seem to be priced lower than other stores. Foxhole Guns just up the road had the same rifle for $599 at the time.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

If my safe wasn’t full of gardening tools I wouldn't mind adding a new one to my collection too.

Enjoy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Outstanding we need more well armed good people in America now more than ever


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Saquach,,,, now to make you jealous again.
> 
> I purchased my S&W M&P15 Sport with the standard carbine length gas system with only 1 mag on sale last year at Georgia Gun Store in Gainesville for $549.99. (pulled the receipt and checked).
> There are 3 well stocked gun stores within 2 miles in Gainesville and they always seem to be priced lower than other stores. Foxhole Guns just up the road had the same rifle for $599 at the time.


I did look at the sport and was leaning that way until I saw this one. Decided to pay a few extra bucks for the better barrel and Magpul upgrades.


----------

